# A few fish today



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Had a lot of stuff to do today, so only fished from 11:00 to 2:00, but still got a few fish. There was plenty of mullet to be had in the surf, so bait wasn't a problem. Got a 39" red, a 27 1/2" toad that weighed 9 3/4# on the boga, and a monster 46" red. Even Mia pup caught a little shark. Had 4 leaders cut off by sharks, and got a 5'+ bull shark almost on the beach before it cut through the 80# mono leader. Funny thing was there was seaweed washing up on the beach, strange for this time of the year. Hopefully I can fish more than a few hours tomorrow, but I've been drinking rum and smoking cigars, so I may sleep all day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Mia's shark


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice pics, report, and cigar!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sargassum this late seems strange. Thanks for the report and it's hard to beat a nice cigar on the beach!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Your are the man St. Sharkchum, nice report as always.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum,
Can you give us PICTURE examples of the pics required for one redfish entry for drumathon?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum,
> Can you give us PICTURE examples of the pics required for one redfish entry for drumathon?


Photo 1) Full Shot of Fish BESIDE an acceptable measuring device placed on the ground.
Only needed if ends of the ruler are NOT clearly shown. Don't' Risk it!

Photo 2) Full Shot of Fish ON an acceptable measuring device placed on the ground.

Photo 3) Full Shot of Fish with ANGLER holding the fish. Touching the fish is acceptable 
if the fish cannot be lifted safely. 
(Hopefully this will be done only by the Ladies and Children.) 
Horizontal fish pictures are PREFERRED.

Photo 4) Submit a Close up photo of Mouth closed and on the 0 mark on acceptable measuring device,

Photo 5) Submit a Close up photo of the Tail (With the tail fin compressed - as per TPWD Rules) 
on acceptable measuring device would be beneficial to get the best measurement possible.

All measuring devices MUST be one continual length longer than the fish itself to get full length credit.

All pictures submitted need to have your Unique Identifier included in each picture.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

what a monster!


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks Sharkchum!!


----------



## jdc (Nov 6, 2017)

Just joined but been a habitual lurker over the past year. Was wondering what the card was for... Thanks for all the info Sharkchum and sharing your photos.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jdc said:


> Just joined but been a habitual lurker over the past year. Was wondering what the card was for... Thanks for all the info Sharkchum and sharing your photos.


It's for a catch and release Bull Red tournament.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2423178
Everyone in it gets a different card with something on it as a identifier, this year my card is 8 of diamonds with an A on it. No one gets their identifier until the night before the tournament starts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Excellent Photo's! It's not to late to get in!


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

my fist time headed to Sargent tomoro!!! Hope we get on a few as well!


----------

